# Any MHF Members resident in poland?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have recently moved to Katowice, S. Poland, together with my N+B Arto 69GL and wonder whether there are other MHF Members resident here in Poland.


Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

More than a week has gone by and no reply!

Maybe I am UNIQUE at last!

Bet somebody spoils my party and comes up later saying "Sorry we were visiting Mum in UK'

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looks like you're on your own, Geoff!


is that a permanent move, or work "placement"?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> More than a week has gone by and no reply!
> 
> Maybe I am UNIQUE at last!
> 
> ...


The only one in the village eh Geoff?

I've got to go to a wedding in Krakow in August so I'll wave as we drive bye.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

you may be unique at last, but not if you include those of us visiting Poland for holidays. unless I'm unique in that one.

Adrian,


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks lads

SHE (Basia) is not hard work and it will be permanent - till she kicks me out, but as I remind her, the MH is fuelled.

Joking apart, very happy here. Just have to change horizons of MH cruising from Western to Eastern Europe.

Geoff

P.S Diesel about GBP 1.13/lt


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

aps1 said:


> you may be unique at last, but not if you include those of us visiting Poland for holidays. unless I'm unique in that one.
> 
> Adrian,


Afraid not Adrian, we have just come back.
But I may be unique in trying to find a tyre fitting establishment in Wroclaw to fix a slow puncture on a Saturday. Luckily we found an Audio main dealer with the doors to service area open, so we shot in and asked if it was possible to fix. Luckily one person spoke English and my tyre was repaired for the princely some of £18.
While waited in the plush sales area we could help ourselves to coffee. The mechanic brought out a slivver of metal that had caused the puncture and I was able thank him with the only Polish word I knew "Jen-Koo-Yeh" ( Thankyou) .

Beautifull Country.


----------

